# In Eclipse Variablen überwachen



## blade (15. Feb 2011)

Hallo, ich hatte einige Zeit lang mit dem VisualStudio von MS VB.net Programmiert.
Hier gab es die Möglichkeit Variablen in ein übrwachungsfenster zu ziehen und sich so immer den aktuellen Wert in ihnen anzeigen zu lassen.
Gibt es soetwas auch in Eclipse?


----------



## bygones (15. Feb 2011)

debugger...


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Feb 2011)

Ja, gibt es.

Wenn du im Debug-Modus bist und sich die Debug-Perspektive geöffnet hat, dann kannst du eine Variable mit Rechtsklick -> "Watch" beobachten. Dies erscheint dann im View "Expressions". Im View "Variables" siehst du alle Variablen, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt vorhanden sind mit ihren entsprechenden Werten. Den aktuellen Wert einer Variable (oder auch nur eine Teilausdrucks) kannst du abfragen, indem du den entsprechenden Teil markierst und dann Rechtsklick -> "Inspect" klickst.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Feb 2011)

Du kannst auch einen Variable Breakpoint setzen damit die VM jedesmal anhält wenn ein Member gelesen oder beschrieben wird.


----------

